# How much invested in Taxidermy?



## SELFBOW (May 16, 2009)

Just wondered how much everyone has invested in taxidermy.


----------



## Lowjack (May 16, 2009)

I had over 160 Mounts including African life size stuff, so you can do the numbers.


----------



## Jriley (May 16, 2009)

I have a lot, but I've found lately that I would rather do more hunting than have more taxidermy. A European mount still shows off the trophy and is a lot cheaper.


----------



## Son (May 16, 2009)

*How much*

Cost of the materials, I'm a taxidermist. Retired from commercial taxidermy.


----------



## Thunder Head (May 17, 2009)

Around $3,000 or so. Hopefully when i get back from africa that fiqure will double.


----------



## short stop (May 19, 2009)

I have about 4 k worth in my home .. I can do my own but Id rather pay a true artist to do it for me .. Its worth every penny . 
    Odds are  I   wont  shoulder mount another   deer   seing how I have  8     on   studs ..   skull mounts   for awhile ...unless I tap   a  really  good one   with my bow . Im still working   on doing that


----------



## Hawken2222 (May 19, 2009)

I have around $3,000.00 in taxidermy displayed in my home.


----------



## 01Foreman400 (May 19, 2009)

More than I tell my wife.


----------



## Dead Eye Eddy (May 19, 2009)

I've got 4 shoulder-mounted whitetails already and will soon have my Lake Lanier record flathead catfish skin mount back.  Not counting gas to and from the taxidermists shops, I've got $1250 invested and another $150 owed out.

I hope to catch a 2.5+ lb crappie and a 20+ lb striper eventually and get a skin mount of both of them as well.  I also would love to kill a boss gobbler someday and get a full body mount of the bird gobbling on a limb.  I doubt that I'll ever get another deer shoulder-mounted, but I may get a professionally done European mount of my next 100"+ buck.  I've only got one 100" buck so far, so I can't just plaque mount the skull plate, but I'm out of wall space.


----------



## slip (May 19, 2009)

maybe $500 all in all

2 hoof mounts (1st and 2nd doe my dad wanted done)
then a skull plate mount of my first buck, and a turkey fan/beard that i did on my own. (maybe $30 for kit, salt, etc)

i did the tail of my buck on my own for my mother (salted it) and a turkey wing also for my mother (also salted)
dryed my own turkey feet, but really....how hard is that?

i have't killed any monsters to throw on the wall yet...
...yet...

heck, i get enough slak from my dad about how much gas to get there, ammo to sight in the scopes, etc etc
i'd rather just not get something mounted, and hunt again next time lol.


----------



## Jorge (May 19, 2009)

I have a little invested.


----------



## chappy 16 (May 19, 2009)

*mount*

have 12 deer heads 1 european mount 12 ducks 1 fish wife not happy but still loves me


----------



## Rip Steele (May 19, 2009)

*.....*



01Foreman400 said:


> More than I tell my wife.



I'm with him


----------



## Rip Steele (May 19, 2009)

Jorge said:


> I have a little invested.




Dang man you got a zoo going on.


----------



## whitetailfreak (May 19, 2009)

a couple thousand i suppose, but its still early


----------



## Larry Rooks (May 21, 2009)

Nine deer mounts and six Bass 10 lbs and over, so I got a few Bucks invested.  Nothing like a quality mount to keep reminding you of great hunting and fishing trips


----------



## 01Foreman400 (May 21, 2009)

chappy 16 said:


> have 12 deer heads 1 european mount 12 ducks 1 fish wife not happy but still loves me



That's all that matters.


----------



## RipperIII (May 21, 2009)

Jorge said:


> I have a little invested.



Those are OUTSTANDING!!!
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## whitworth (May 23, 2009)

*Taxidermy !!!*

I don't even tie fishing flies.  I know my skill level.


----------



## letsemwalk (May 23, 2009)

pops says we have just under $5000 worth....about $4800


----------



## nhancedsvt (May 24, 2009)

$0... Don't judge though! I'm working on it!


----------



## easbell (May 25, 2009)

*Same here!*



Jriley said:


> I have a lot, but I've found lately that I would rather do more hunting than have more taxidermy. A European mount still shows off the trophy and is a lot cheaper.



you got that right! Takes up less room. I still have a place for a nice Mulie and one for a nice Elk. Trick is I want to kill them on my own, unguided. It may never happen but I can try.


----------



## Ace1313 (May 25, 2009)

Five deer heads, Canada goose (banded), two woodies drake and hen, drake and hen mallard,Gobbler on a limb, four fish 2.5 lb. crappie, 9 lb. hybrid bass, 8.5lb largemouth bass, and 2 lb shellcracker.  Just dropped off two more deer from this past year.  I have two more fans, feet, and beards that I plan on doing from this past season.


----------



## BuckHunter 34 (May 27, 2009)

nhancedsvt said:


> $0... Don't judge though! I'm working on it!



I'm with him


----------



## huntfourfun (Mar 22, 2012)

Too much!!!


----------



## Budda (Mar 22, 2012)

tween this falls elk, moose and deer hunts an next years mcmillan rivers hunt fer moose and a africa hunt, i am guessin more than i got now al together


----------



## miles58 (Mar 24, 2012)

Jorge,

Never mind the mounts, tell me about the painting by the wart hog.

Dave


----------



## goastinstructor (Mar 25, 2012)

Lil under 8500 on the wall and still owe my taxidermist my first born son.... Lol


----------



## grouper throat (Mar 26, 2012)

A few euro mounts and that's it. Maybe $100 or so because my buddy did them for me. In fact, they reside in my shed and are on a top shelf where I can't even see them. I might shoulder mount one eventually but he'd have to be a giant (140+). As much as I love hunting and the outdoors, I don't really like mounts in my house. 

Growing up my dad had so many mounts that they were spread out in his business and all throughout my parent's house, well over a dozen deer alone. I guess I just don't want them everywhere now.


----------



## Brianf (Mar 28, 2012)

I didn't realize I had as much invested as I do til I saw this tread and started adding. And still have 3 mounts at the taxidermist that aren't ready yet.


----------



## yellowhammer73 (Apr 1, 2012)

Between the wife, my two sons, my daughter, and me we have 10 whitetail shoulder mounts, one mule deer shoulder, 4 hog shoulder mounts, 3 full turkey mounts, 2 ducks, 1 goose, 5 rams, 1 full mount bobcat, one shoulder mount yote, 1 turkey fan mount, and 6 skull mounted whitetails. Oh and over 10 bass, crappie, bream, and striped. Added it all up one day and well over $ 10,000. Dont really know how we spent that much it just slipped up on us fast. Our house looks like a museum.


----------



## Rick Carter (Jul 16, 2012)

Up high in the den


----------



## Ace1313 (Jul 16, 2012)

Added another deer and turkey to mine as well as four more fan mounts.


----------



## bowkill7 (Jul 18, 2012)

buckbacks said:


> Just wondered how much everyone has invested in taxidermy.


I have my life,my living, and my future invested.  Started as a hobbiest when I was 16 a sophmore in high school.  If it all ended tommorow it has been a great ride!!!


----------



## jpcmidgahunter (Aug 1, 2012)

Between me, my wife and my dad there is really no telling how much $ we have spent. Here are most of the deer we have mounted. Got a few other foxes, bobcats and turkeys too.


----------



## frog1 (Aug 1, 2012)

jpcmidgahunter said:


> Between me, my wife and my dad there is really no telling how much $ we have spent. Here are most of the deer we have mounted. Got a few other foxes, bobcats and turkeys too.


How long is the g2s on the 8ptway pedestal?  Nice deer you got.


----------



## jpcmidgahunter (Aug 1, 2012)

frog said:


> How long is the g2s on the 8ptway pedestal?  Nice deer you got.



Thanks man! That's my dad's bow kill from last year. If I remember correctly one was 13.75 and other was 14.25. Beautiful deer. We had pics of him for three  years. He netted 138ish P&Y.


----------



## RUGERWARRIOR (Aug 10, 2012)

*you saved money???*



whitetailfreak said:


> a couple thousand i suppose, but its still early



$25 dollars a pop for the backboards on the deer and it looks like you make your own...???


----------



## RUGERWARRIOR (Aug 10, 2012)

4 deer racks, 2 deer heads, 1 bobcat, 1 boarhog, a coyote that the flippin taxidermist has had for 2 years (aint calling him no more), put a 9lb bass back in the water this past weekend (if it would have been 10 pounds), and a gator head after this season.                        $1575 so far. Memories, priceless!


----------



## Timberman (Aug 13, 2012)

I forgot how much years ago. Ive got more hanging in another house...


----------



## country boy (Aug 15, 2012)

Not to much it helps when your farther in-law is a taxidermist


----------



## emusmacker (Aug 18, 2012)

Nearly $2500 including my fish and deer and ducks from high school years.  Have one more duck at taxidermist and I'm done for this year. 

But the new yr is fast approaching and I plan on adding several more ducks.  My son is killing me too. He has at the moment, 3 bass, and 1 duck mounted, and 1 duck at the taxi now.  plus a fox squirrel he wants mounted. Dang he gotta slow up or get a job.


----------

